# Madrid es impresionante, Ayuso, El carapolla todos.



## Meerkat (2 May 2022)

1Diez años fotografiando los mismos elementos dan para muchas imágenes. “Sin exagerar, tengo más de 100.000 fotos”, cuenta el fotógrafo José Ángel Izquierdo (Alcantarilla, 50 años), que el pasado mes de enero publicaba ‘Titánides’ (Libros.com), un libro que recoge una selección de su enorme colección gráfica de las cinco torres que definen el ‘skyline’ de Madrid. Los rascacielos comenzaron a colarse en las fotografías de Izquierdo como un elemento más del paisaje. Sin embargo, con el tiempo se acabaron convirtiendo en “una obsesión” para este informático de profesión.J.Á. IZQUIERDO





2Las cinco torres de Madrid se emplazan en el distrito de Fuencarral-El Pardo, al norte de la capital, y componen uno de los parques empresariales más modernos de la ciudad. La Torre de Cristal (la más alta de España con 249 metros), la Torre Cepsa (248 metros), la Torre PwC (236 metros) y la Torre Emperador Castellana (224 metros) comenzaron a construirse en 2004, y ya incluso antes de su finalización en 2009 dibujaban el horizonte madrileño desde casi cualquier parte de la región. La quinta torre, Caleido (181 metros), se sumó al conjunto de rascacielos en 2020.J.Á. IZQUIERDO





3Durante una década, Izquierdo ha retratado a las torres desde más de cien localizaciones repartidas por toda la Comunidad de Madrid, e incluso desde la provincia de Ávila (Castilla y León), a 67 kilómetros de distancia de la capital española. El autor proporciona las coordenadas de cada instantánea en su libro para que cualquiera que lo desee las pueda replicar o simplemente observar a estos gigantes desde la lejanía. Dependiendo del punto cardinal, no siempre se dejan ver los cinco edificios, lo que le ha permitido jugar con la composición de sus imágenes.J.Á. IZQUIERDO







4Para muchas de las imágenes de las cinco torres, José Ángel Izquierdo utilizaba un teleobjetivo, “y, a veces, un accesorio duplicador para agrandar elementos dentro del encuadre”. Sus fotografías se han viralizado en redes sociales a lo largo de estos años.J.Á. IZQUIERDO
5Aunque para su entorno “siempre hacía las mismas fotografías”, la realidad es que cada una de las imágenes cuenta con elementos diferentes. “La idea era sumar retos fotográficos e incorporar nuevos elementos: colores del cielo, fenómenos meteorológicos como tormentas o nieblas, diferentes momentos del día…”, explica a ‘El Viajero’. J.Á. IZQUIERDO 





6De las 160 fotografías que componen ‘Titánides’, él se queda con esta: “Fue la primera vez que capté la Luna con las cuatro torres”. Como explica, el proceso de selección y edición no fue fácil debido a la gran cantidad de material que atesora. Finalmente, decidió organizar la publicación en capítulos, según colores y elementos, “buscando un equilibrio para que no pareciese que se repetían”. J.Á. IZQUIERDO 


7No todas las fotografías están tomadas desde la distancia. En su afán por conseguir encuadres cada vez más variados, el fotógrafo consiguió un permiso para inmortalizar las torres desde la grúa que asistía a la construcción de la Torre Caleido. “Una foto única que no podrá repetirse nunca más”, cuenta. J.Á. IZQUIERDO 
8En la mitología griega, las titánides son las diosas hermanas de los titanes. De ahí el título de la publicación de José Ángel Izquierdo, que además le ha permitido “cerrar un círculo”. “Así se titulaba una exposición que hice cuando comencé a tomar fotografías de las cuatro torres”. J.Á. IZQUIERDO 
9‘Titánides’ puede adquirirse en librerías de Madrid y en la página web de Libros.com. El Ayuntamiento de Las Rozas, lugar de residencia de José Ángel Izquierdo, le ha dedicado también una exposición en la plaza de España del municipio madrileño, que aún puede visitarse.J.Á. IZQUIERDO


10“No es el punto y final de este proyecto, es un punto y aparte”, cuenta el fotógrafo. Dice que aún le quedan algunas imágenes de las torres madrileñas por hacer: “Quiero conseguir que la Luna corone a las cinco torres”. J.Á. IZQUIERDO 
ARCHIVADO EN:


----------



## Bien boa (2 May 2022)

Yo me quedo con esta.


----------



## Bien boa (2 May 2022)

La elegancia del deposito de agua y armonía diabólica de las Torres Kio ( soy de otra época). Falta el obelisco de oro para completarlo.












Es tan bonita que la pongo por triplicado.


----------



## Bien boa (2 May 2022)

El edificio más elegante de Madrid es éste, y su entorno, no os dejéis engañar:


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (2 May 2022)

Nunca entenderé la veneración que tienen los paletos por los fálicos edificios de la banca y demás parásitos del sistema financiero

Donde esté una buena iglesia que se quiten todos esos edificios del demonio


----------



## Komanche O_o (2 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Yo me quedo con esta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1044936



LA Ejjpañita del subdesarollo...


----------



## Benedicto Camela (2 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Yo me quedo con esta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1044936



La extrema izquierda siempre pintarrajeando y vandalizando el espacio público.


----------



## Covaleda (2 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> La elegancia del deposito de agua y armonía diabólica de las Torres Kio ( soy de otra época). Falta el obelisco de oro para completarlo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1044968
> Ver archivo adjunto 1044968
> ...



Perspectiva correcta:


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Yo me quedo con esta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1044936



Veo que voy creando escuela. Este es el sitio exacto:









Google Maps


Busca negocios locales, consulta mapas y consigue información sobre rutas en Google Maps.




goo.gl


----------



## Bien boa (2 May 2022)

Nuestros próceres mejoran nuestra vida; somos unos paletos que no aceptamos ni entendemos la modernidad. Urbanismo patrio.


----------



## Bien boa (2 May 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Veo que voy creando escuela. Este es el sitio exacto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena,  ahí es donde aparcan los curritos las 4 Torres para no pagar la ORA o como se llame ( cuando yo era madrileño se llamaba así). cuando vuelvan a la 3 con el coche a 50º descubrirán que les han "cholao" el radiocasssete del coche.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (2 May 2022)




----------



## Bien boa (2 May 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Nunca entenderé la veneración que tienen los paletos por los fálicos edificios de la banca y demás parásitos del sistema financiero
> 
> Donde esté una buena iglesia que se quiten todos esos edificios del demonio



Buena cúpula tiene San Francisco el Grande


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


>



Ahí está el Club Allard, no apto para tiesos.


----------



## Bien boa (2 May 2022)

No se donde mirar...lo siento







Me estoy deprimiendo viendo imágenes . Que conste que soy madrileño de la calle Ferraz , y aunque ya no vivo allí, conservo los mejores recuerdos de mi infancia y juventud. Madrid ha podido ser una ciudad majestuosa y se la han cargao entre todos.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (2 May 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Ahí está el Club Allard, no apto para tiesos.



Madrid tiene cosas interesantes, pero va a sudar mucho para limpiar el paquismo de sus calles.







Varsovia, ahora mismo tiene el rascacielo mas alto de europa, tocate los huevos.


----------



## JuanMacClane (2 May 2022)

Desde lo alto de esas torres la caspa al caer llega más lejos


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Madrid tiene cosas interesantes, pero va a sudar mucho para limpiar el paquismo de sus calles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vomitivo. Digno de la City anglopirata.


----------



## Antiparticula (2 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> La elegancia del deposito de agua y armonía diabólica de las Torres Kio ( soy de otra época). Falta el obelisco de oro para completarlo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1044968
> Ver archivo adjunto 1044968
> ...



El obelisco es una mierda.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (2 May 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Vomitivo. Digno de la City anglopirata.



Los polacos fueron lo que levantaron esas torres de Londres, solo hay que ver quien manda en el sector de la construcción en UK.

Lo interesante de esto es un pais pobre hace dos dias, estan construyendo rascacielos como cabrones, mientras en España...


----------



## IgFarben (2 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Los polacos fueron lo que levantaron esas torres de Londres, solo hay que ver quien manda en el sector de la construcción en UK.
> 
> Lo interesante de esto es un pais pobre hace dos dias, estan construyendo rascacielos como cabrones, mientras en España...



Desde cuando los rascacielos son señal de pasta? En Sudamérica hay muchos mas rascacielos que en Suiza, y esta claro donde hay mas dinero.
La obsesión con los rascacielos me impresiona, a mi me parece una muestra clara de paletismo.


----------



## Sir Connor (2 May 2022)

ahi falta Vallecas....


----------



## Oteador (2 May 2022)

Efectivamente Madrid es impresionante pero no por esos rascacielos de mierda.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (2 May 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Desde cuando los rascacielos son señal de pasta? En Sudamérica hay muchos mas rascacielos que en Suiza, y esta claro donde hay mas dinero.
> La obsesión con los rascacielos me impresiona, a mi me parece una muestra clara de paletismo.



Simplemente bajarte de un avion y llegar a un sitio nuevo, ver gruas y construccion en todos lados es señal que la economia funciona.

Los alemanes se ha gastado un pastizal para arreglar berlin del destrozo de los rojos. No veo preocupado a los panameños por la cantidad de rascacielos que tienen, tampoco son pobres como algunos de sus vecinos.

En Suiza tienes el San Gotardo el tunel ferroviario mas largo del mundo 12.000 millones lapidados comunicando dos centros financieros Zurich y Milán.


----------



## Perro marroquí (2 May 2022)

Panama es el país con más crecimiento de toda América. Todavía sigue siendo segundo mundo pero está claro que económicamente superará a España dentro de muy poco


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (2 May 2022)

AYUSITAAAAAAAAA


----------



## El Lonchafinista (2 May 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Panama es el país con más crecimiento de toda América. Todavía sigue siendo segundo mundo pero está claro que económicamente superará a España dentro de muy poco


----------



## moromierda (2 May 2022)

A villa llina da villanos e churesos má friscos a madríntz, amego.


----------



## Tubiegah (2 May 2022)

estaría bien si estuvieran acompañados de otros 15 rascacielos, tal y como está ahora es una pacada de campeonato, y que no pegan ni con cola con el resto de la villa


----------



## El Lonchafinista (2 May 2022)




----------



## Burt Lancaster (2 May 2022)

Subnormal caga hilo


----------



## skan (2 May 2022)

¿Soy el único que prefiere los edificios antiguos? Ya sean románicos, góticos, churriguerescos...
En casi todas las ciudades se intenta dar mucho bombo a los megaedificios pero suelen ser zonas muy feas.
Por ejemplo en Valencia es mucho más bonito el centro (la Seu) que las zonas de hormigón moderno.


----------



## bocadRillo (2 May 2022)

skan dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que prefiere los edificios antiguos? Ya sean románicos, góticos, churriguerescos...
> En casi todas las ciudades se intenta dar mucho bombo a los megaedificios pero suelen ser zonas muy feas.
> Por ejemplo en Valencia es mucho más bonito el centro (la Seu) que las zonas de hormigón moderno.



Soy de tu misma opinión

Prefiero mil veces esto







A esto, que está a dos pasos


----------



## Pollepolle (2 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Yo me quedo con esta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1044936



Madriz en una foto. El pelotazo y la miseria. Madrid es una farsa para mirar arriba y no abajo donde esta la mierda.


----------



## perifollo (2 May 2022)




----------



## Manteka (2 May 2022)

Pues es un skyline bastante paco


----------



## NORDWAND (2 May 2022)

Se ve bien formada la línea de la Toñi en la Maliciosa...

Estos montajes con tele son excesivamente exagerados. Para mi gusto demasiada distorsión de la realidad


----------



## NORDWAND (2 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Los polacos fueron lo que levantaron esas torres de Londres, solo hay que ver quien manda en el sector de la construcción en UK.
> 
> Lo interesante de esto es un pais pobre hace dos dias, estan construyendo rascacielos como cabrones, mientras en España...



Siguen vacíos el resto de rascacielos de Varsovia?


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (2 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Perspectiva correcta:



*PERSPECTIVA AUN MAS CORRECTA HAMIJOS*


----------



## El Lonchafinista (2 May 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Siguen vacíos el resto de rascacielos de Varsovia?



No, solo que se comieron el guano de la crisis inmobiliaria.


----------



## Burbujarras (2 May 2022)

Meerkat dijo:


> 1Diez años fotografiando los mismos elementos dan para muchas imágenes. “Sin exagerar, tengo más de 100.000 fotos”, cuenta el fotógrafo José Ángel Izquierdo (Alcantarilla, 50 años), que el pasado mes de enero publicaba ‘Titánides’ (Libros.com), un libro que recoge una selección de su enorme colección gráfica de las cinco torres que definen el ‘skyline’ de Madrid. Los rascacielos comenzaron a colarse en las fotografías de Izquierdo como un elemento más del paisaje. Sin embargo, con el tiempo se acabaron convirtiendo en “una obsesión” para este informático de profesión.J.Á. IZQUIERDO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Archivado en chupapolleces endogámicas de la central lechera.


----------



## ShellShock (2 May 2022)

Jajaja, ya estaban tardando los indepes cagalanes acomplejaditos en aparecer por aquí. Disfrutemos del espectáculo.

Como madrileño puedo decir que la ciudad tiene muchas cosas buenas y la provincia es mejor aún. También tiene sus cosas malas, pero dignas de mención sólo serían los moronegros y el excesivo ruido, para mí.

Las 4 torres estarían mucho mejor si fuesen 20 ó 30, porque así tan aisladas quedan un poco desangeladas. Toda la Castellana desde AZCA hasta el nudo norte y todo el entorno de Chamartín debería estar plagado de rascacielos de ese porte. A ver si con el proyecto que hay para Chamartín lo arreglan un poco. Otra zona que también podría quedar bien llena de rascacielos sería la Gran Vía, que ahora sólo tiene el de Telefónica y los de Plaza de España. Ver tantos rascacielos recortados contra la sierra nevada al atardecer sería espectacular.

Y no mucho más. Para el resto prefiero que se mantenga y se potencie arquitectura más clásica. Una pena que en la zona de Recoletos y El Prado se perdiesen todos aquellos palacetes que había hace 200 años.

Yo creo que en ciudades grandes hay que tener de las dos cosas, arquitectura tradicional y rascacielos, porque la concentración de empresas que se da en zonas de rascacielos genera mucho movimiento de pasta y evita que la gente tenga que ir a currar a 40 km del centro todos los días, saturando las carreteras y los trenes. Y la zona de arquitectura tradicional normalmente es mucho más bonita y atrae más turismo.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 May 2022)

Has puesto lo peor de Madrid... Qué mal queda casi siempre toda la arquitectura moderna. El mejor ejemplo de edificio con altura de todo Madrid es el Edificio Telefónica de Gran Vía, nunca se debió de ir a alturas mayores que eso.


----------



## Meerkat (2 May 2022)

Madrid es una ciudad imperial y eso se nota en cada esquina. Otro día os pongo fotos de bares que es lo único que entendéis algunos


----------



## ShellShock (2 May 2022)

Meerkat dijo:


> Madrid es una ciudad imperial y eso se nota en cada esquina. Otro día os pongo fotos de bares que es lo único que entendéis algunos



Mejor cúrrate un hilo con arquitectura más tradicional, para nuestro goce visual y sobre todo para ver las pataletas de los indepes cagones.






Me cago en la puta pancarta de los refuyiiis. Asco de vieja Carmomia. Mucho tardamos en mandarla a tomar por culo.


----------



## DonCrisis (2 May 2022)

Las 5 torres la verdad es que son algo bastante Paco. Y no únicamente por las torres en si, sino porque éstas quedan apañadas. Como si se hubieran plantado allí sin ningún tipo de proyecto ni criterio. Eran los terrenos que había del pelotazo de la Ciudad deportiva del Madrid y allí se hicieron. Porque venia bien. Y eso se nota, y mucho.

Se nota que la intención era que Madrid tuviera más rascacielos, pero ves un pegote de 5 palos entre edificios bajos que desentonan en toda la zona. De lejos se ve algo que choca para mal. Pero de cerca el apaño es aún peor. Recuerda a los rascacielos de Dubai. Putos rascacielos en medio de un secarral.

Y qué decir de la zona. Con la ventilla a un lado que es un barrio deprimido de gitanos y frente a los edificios de los ferroviarios, que aunque no me desagradan, no son propios de una zona financiera como quieren hacer pasar.

Vamos, una puta mierda chapucera y hecha a toda prisa y sin criterio. Una horterada más de una ciudad que se amplía sin gusto, utilidad ni elegancia.


----------



## Meerkat (2 May 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Las 5 torres la verdad es que son algo bastante Paco. Y no únicamente por las torres en si, sino porque éstas quedan apañadas. Como si se hubieran plantado allí sin ningún tipo de proyecto ni criterio. Eran los terrenos que había del pelotazo de la Ciudad deportiva del Madrid y allí se hicieron. Porque venia bien. Y eso se nota, y mucho.
> 
> Se nota que la intención era que Madrid tuviera más rascacielos, pero ves un pegote de 5 palos entre edificios bajos que desentonan en toda la zona. De lejos se ve algo que choca para mal. Pero de cerca el apaño es aún peor. Recuerda a los rascacielos de Dubai. Putos rascacielos en medio de un secarral.
> 
> ...



Aqui todos sois bienvenidos, hasta los paletos.


----------



## Shudra (2 May 2022)

El odio que suscita Madrid es el mismo que suscitaban Roma o Atenas: el odio de los que votan PZOETA y su secarral sigue sin tener estación de Metro.


----------



## frankie83 (2 May 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Nunca entenderé la veneración que tienen los paletos por los fálicos edificios de la banca y demás parásitos del sistema financiero
> 
> Donde esté una buena iglesia que se quiten todos esos edificios del demonio



San Francisco para mi la más bonita de madrid, y muuuy infravalorada (está siempre cerrada)


----------



## TylerDurden99 (2 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> El edificio más elegante de Madrid es éste, y su entorno, no os dejéis engañar:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1044974



El de correos es mas bonito


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 May 2022)

Joder es como si fotografiara la plaza Europa

Las torres esas, tengo entendido que ya están fuera de Madrid


----------



## DonCrisis (2 May 2022)

Meerkat dijo:


> Aqui todos sois bienvenidos, hasta los paletos.



Exacto. Y eso está bien. Lo malo es cuando los paletos hacen la planificación urbana, como las torres del hilo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 May 2022)

Mira que hay edificios preciosos en el Madrid de los Austrias 

Y el paleto del OP ya es el segundo hilo que abre sobre amasijos de hierro y vidrio


----------



## frankie83 (2 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> No se donde mirar...lo siento
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1045029
> 
> ...



No podemos comparar madrid con paris londres o roma, más que nada por su historia mucho más reciente 

pero es una discreta ciudad, bonita sin ser espectacular y muy cómoda de vivir (por lo menos esa es mi experiencia) ya que tiene un transporte público invidiabile (Milan por ejemplo ya querría tener semejante red de metro)

las recientes obras (m30/Madrid rio) y plaza deEspaña, mejoran zonas con antaño escaso atractivo, esperemos que las cosas sigan a mejor

no se porque dices que se la han cargado, si bien llevo solo diez años aquí y puede que sea por eso, mi comparación no puede ir mucho más allá en el tiempo

sin embargo, he vuelto a ver con gusto la peli “y si no nos enfadamos”, ahora que soy madrileño de adopción, y es impresionante el cambio de la zona a mejor


----------



## frankie83 (2 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Mira que hay edificios preciosos en el Madrid de los Austrias
> 
> Y el paleto del OP ya es el segundo hilo que abre sobre amasijos de hierro y vidrio



Puesto a seleccionar edificios de hierro y vidrio, muy impresionantes son algunas vistas que el peatón puede experimentar en el centro (y no solo) de Londres, dónde en mi opinión se mezclan con increíble audacia y sabiduría lo antiguo y moderno 

Estuve allí recientemente pero no subo fotos porque no sé hacerlo (cualquier fotos de iPhone el foro en lugar de reducirla automáticamente me dice que es muy grande, pues paso, que arreglen el foro)


----------



## frankie83 (2 May 2022)

Pues que lo arregle el calvo, me pregunto la gente que hace, si sube miniaturas (allí a veces me deja pero la opción no siempre aparece) o si usa herramientas que las reducen de tamaño


----------



## Meerkat (2 May 2022)

Os moris de envidia y no os puedo culpar, si yo no pudiese ver esto a diario mi vida sería tan triste como las vuestras.


----------



## Decipher (2 May 2022)

¿Ya están los paletos echando bilis?


----------



## pepinox (2 May 2022)

Las torres de Mordor en todo su esplendor.


----------



## Arnicio (2 May 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Se ve bien formada la línea de la Toñi en la Maliciosa...
> 
> Estos montajes con tele son excesivamente exagerados. Para mi gusto demasiada distorsión de la realidad
> Ver archivo adjunto 1045248



Y tanta, para tener esa vista te tienes que ir a Colmenar Viejo / San Agustín de Guadalix


----------



## Arnicio (2 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No podemos comparar madrid con paris londres o roma, más que nada por su historia mucho más reciente
> 
> pero es una discreta ciudad, bonita sin ser espectacular y muy cómoda de vivir (por lo menos esa es mi experiencia) ya que tiene un transporte público invidiabile (Milan por ejemplo ya querría tener semejante red de metro)
> 
> ...



Pues Madrid Río lleva más de 10 años construido y en servicio.


----------



## Meerkat (2 May 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> Y tanta, para tener esa vista te tienes que ir a Colmenar Viejo / San Agustín de Guadalix



el de la sierra de madrid de fondo creo que está hecho desde el pirulí en un día extremadamente claro. No creo que a mas de 10 kilometros se pueda tener tanta nitidez, a pesar de que hay días muy claros con viento norte.


----------



## Arnicio (2 May 2022)

Meerkat dijo:


> Os moris de envidia y no os puedo culpar, si yo no pudiese ver esto a diario mi vida sería tan triste como las vuestras.



Todo para tí.
Para gustos los colores, pero ten en cuenta q la gente de pasta no vive en zonas concurridas. Puede q tengan apartamentos para estancias temporales, pero poco más.


----------



## Meerkat (2 May 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> Todo para tí.
> Para gustos los colores, pero ten en cuenta q la gente de pasta no vive en zonas concurridas. Puede q tengan apartamentos para estancias temporales, pero poco más.



Hoy en día mucha gente de pasta vive en el centro, la famosa gentrificación, el extrarradio fue cuando el centro de Madrid se deterioró tanto en los 80 y principios 90. 

Siguen habiendo urbanizaciones pijas, pero son un puto infierno con el transporte y los atascos, yo nunca viviría fuera del centro.


----------



## frankie83 (2 May 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> Pues Madrid Río lleva más de 10 años construido y en servicio.



Yo llegue en 2009 pero para mi todo lo que estaba al sur de Lavapies era extraradio en esa época, lo conocí después


----------



## Arnicio (2 May 2022)

Meerkat dijo:


> el de la sierra de madrid de fondo creo que está hecho desde el pirulí en un día extremadamente claro. No creo que a mas de 10 kilometros se pueda tener tanta nitidez, a pesar de que hay días muy claros con viento norte.



Querrás decir a no más de 10 Km de la Bola del Mundo.
Esa foto es una superposición de una imagen a los pies de la sierra con los edificios. Ni siquiera una ampliación.
Para que te sirva de referencia, desde la Dehesa De la Villa solo se distingue la torre de la Bola del Mundo en días muy claros, soleados y con atmòsfera limpia.


----------



## frankie83 (2 May 2022)

Meerkat dijo:


> Os moris de envidia y no os puedo culpar, si yo no pudiese ver esto a diario mi vida sería tan triste como las vuestras.



callao a diario como que no, con una vez cada x meses ya te vale ;-)


----------



## Meerkat (2 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> callao a diario como que no, con una vez cada x meses ya te vale ;-)



Muevete en bici.


----------



## Meerkat (2 May 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> Querrás decir a no más de 10 Km de la Bola del Mundo.
> Esa foto es una superposición de una imagen a los pies de la sierra con los edificios. Ni siquiera una ampliación.
> Para que te sirva de referencia, desde la Dehesa De la Villa solo se distingue la torre de la Bola del Mundo en días muy claros, soleados y con atmòsfera limpia.



No soy experto, pero eso se ve desde el pirulí o desde torres blancas. Y creo haberlo leido por algun lado en plan técnico, esas fotos tienen tiempo ya.


----------



## ShellShock (2 May 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> Querrás decir a no más de 10 Km de la Bola del Mundo.
> Esa foto es una superposición de una imagen a los pies de la sierra con los edificios. Ni siquiera una ampliación.
> Para que te sirva de referencia, desde la Dehesa De la Villa solo se distingue la torre de la Bola del Mundo en días muy claros, soleados y con atmòsfera limpia.



No te creas, que yo desde mi piso en Hortaleza sí que veía perfectamente la Bola del Mundo muchos días.

El problema es la contaminación. Si lleva mucho tiempo sin llover sí que no se ve una mierda.


----------



## Arnicio (2 May 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> No te creas, que yo desde mi piso en Hortaleza sí que veía perfectamente la Bola del Mundo muchos días.
> 
> El problema es la contaminación. Si lleva mucho tiempo sin llover sí que no se ve una mierda.



No es la Bola del Mundo , es el tamaño de la mole de la sierra sin ningún alto previo.


----------



## ShellShock (2 May 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> No es la Bola del Mundo , es el tamaño de la mole de la sierra sin ningún alto previo.



Ah, ok, pensaba que lo decíais por la nitidez de la imagen. Sí, eso es un poco sospechoso.

Esta parece sin alterar y por la orientación de las torres imagino que estará hecha desde Moratalaz o por ahí. Con toda la boina de contaminación asquerosa habitual.


----------



## Meerkat (2 May 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> No es la Bola del Mundo , es el tamaño de la mole de la sierra sin ningún alto previo.



Por lo visto con un buen zoom si que se consiguen esas fotos. 





__





Madrid desde el Cerro Almodovar


Atardece un día de febrero, la nieve del Guadarrama se ilumina con los últimos rayos de sol, es todo un espectáculo el que la tarde mad...




zorrocorredero.blogspot.com


----------



## Meerkat (2 May 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Ah, ok, pensaba que lo decíais por la nitidez de la imagen. Sí, eso es un poco sospechoso.
> 
> Esta parece sin alterar y por la orientación de las torres imagino que estará hecha desde Moratalaz o por ahí. Con toda la boina de contaminación asquerosa habitual.



Tienen que ser días muy claros con viento norte que barra la contaminacion, justo despues del confinamiento de la pandemia que no había contaminacion y hubieron dias muy claros si que se veia la sierra con total nitidez. Con un buen zoom si que conseguiras ese efecto de que esta mas cerca de lo que parece digo yo.


----------



## ShellShock (2 May 2022)

Meerkat dijo:


> Tienen que ser días muy claros con viento norte que barra la contaminacion, justo despues del confinamiento de la pandemia que no había contaminacion y hubieron dias muy claros si que se veia la sierra con total nitidez. Con un buen zoom si que conseguiras ese efecto de que esta mas cerca de lo que parece digo yo.



Es verdad que en esa foto que comentábais la sierra parecía demasiado cerca, pero fotos como esta son completamente normales. Tuve la suerte de ver durante años esto desde mi ventana:







Esta debe ser desde Moratalaz, Ciudad Lineal o la zona de García Noblejas, diría yo. La zona norte de Madrid tiene unas vistas preciosas. Y hacia el Norte se puede ver casi hasta la sierra de La Cabrera.


----------



## Setapéfranses (2 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Madrid tiene cosas interesantes, pero va a sudar mucho para limpiar el paquismo de sus calles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Varsovia más que Madrid..... ahí te la has jugado pero bien.

Yo he vivido en unas cuantas ciudades y creo que Warsaw no supera a Madrid,,., pero todo son opiniones....
Haber dicho barna y ahí sí que hubieses ganado la apuesta.


----------



## Capitán Misterio (3 May 2022)

Odio las putas cuatro torres y todo lo que representan


----------



## Maddie (3 May 2022)

Pues a mí me.parece espantoso el "Skyline" madrileño.


----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (3 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Buena cúpula tiene San Francisco el Grande



En algún sitio ley que está en el top 10 de la cristiandad.
Según wikipedia top 3 de cúpulas circulares cristianas, supongo que tras San Pedro de Roma y San Pablo de Londres.
Corrijo, es mayor que San Pablo de Londres, la mayor cúpula es el Panteón de Agripa de Roma


----------



## cujo (3 May 2022)

que bonita es la concha de madrid y su paseo maritimo


----------



## Meerkat (14 May 2022)

Madrid es el faro de modernidad que guiará a España. Solo hay que ver cómo acoge y como crece en consecuencia.


Feliz san Isidro a todos los Madrileños, que sois todos, hasta Rufián, se secretamente esta blanqueando su ADN


----------



## terraenxebre (14 May 2022)

Para monumento...la Ayuso


----------



## terraenxebre (14 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


>



Os imagináis paseando por esos lugares con la presidenta...


Es que dan ganas de enamorarse y todo, joder.


----------



## Arístides (14 May 2022)

Meerkat dijo:


> 1Diez años fotografiando los mismos elementos dan para muchas imágenes. “Sin exagerar, tengo más de 100.000 fotos”, cuenta el fotógrafo José Ángel Izquierdo (Alcantarilla, 50 años), que el pasado mes de enero publicaba ‘Titánides’ (Libros.com), un libro que recoge una selección de su enorme colección gráfica de las cinco torres que definen el ‘skyline’ de Madrid. Los rascacielos comenzaron a colarse en las fotografías de Izquierdo como un elemento más del paisaje. Sin embargo, con el tiempo se acabaron convirtiendo en “una obsesión” para este informático de profesión.J.Á. IZQUIERDO
> 
> 
> 
> ...





(17) Crisis: - Tres apuñalados más en tres días: DIECINUEVE (19) apuñalados en dos semanas y media (varios a MACHETAZOS). Más de un APUÑALADO por día en pleno Madrid | Burbuja.info









Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-dos-ataques-macheteros-en-48-h-los-macheteros-no-dan-cuartel.1748010/#




www.burbuja.info


----------



## uberales (14 May 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Se ve bien formada la línea de la Toñi en la Maliciosa...
> 
> Estos montajes con tele son excesivamente exagerados. Para mi gusto demasiada distorsión de la realidad
> Ver archivo adjunto 1045248



Es algo que me parecía a mi y eso que estoy empezando en fotografía. A lo lejos no quedaría un poquitín más difuminado, ¿no?


----------



## Meerkat (14 May 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> (17) Crisis: - Tres apuñalados más en tres días: DIECINUEVE (19) apuñalados en dos semanas y media (varios a MACHETAZOS). Más de un APUÑALADO por día en pleno Madrid | Burbuja.info
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madrid es miles de veces mas segura que Barcelona, mas segura que muchas capitales europeas como Amsterdam o Londres. Y digo yo que a la par o mejor que Berlín.


----------



## Meerkat (14 May 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Es algo que me parecía a mi y eso que estoy empezando en fotografía. A lo lejos no quedaría un poquitín más difuminado, ¿no?



Las fotos son reales, pero con una óptica del copón.


----------



## uberales (14 May 2022)

Meerkat dijo:


> Las fotos son reales, pero con una óptica del copón.



Ah, joder, ok. Aun no he pasado del objetivo básico... Así que normal de mi majadería anterior.


----------

